
"How To Be Alone" - pavel
http://www.salon.com/life/coupling/index.html?story=/mwt/broadsheet/2010/08/11/how_to_be_alone
======
fburnaby
This was made (at least in part) in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada. I recognize
the statue and the train tracks.

